
Microsoft kills what's left of the old Nokia - vesinisa
http://www.engadget.com/2016/05/25/microsoft-kills-whats-left-of-the-old-nokia/
======
dang
Most comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11768536](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11768536).

------
maxxxxx
It's really interesting how quickly a once dominant name can implode so
quickly. See Blackberry, PanAm and other companies. Seems no company is safe
from becoming irrelevant in only a few years.

~~~
peterkshultz
It's not a passive act: companies make decisions. As a collective market,
consumers determine if that decision is good or bad.

Blackberry, PanAm, and other companies simply made bad decisions as compared
to their competitors.

~~~
maxxxxx
Totally agree. It just amazes me how quickly big names go under.

------
Nursie
>> Last week, Microsoft sold off what remained of Nokia's feature phone
business while Windows Phone's market share slid below a single percent.

Surely that's impossible! The enthusiasm on geek news sites when Win Phone 7
came out was immense! And then again when it was basically entirely scrapped
for 8! Surely all of those developers telling us it was the best dev
environment and best user experience ever, months before even a review release
was available, couldn't have been shills?

The sad part of all this is that Nokia had lost their way around the time of
the acquisition, but they still had huge market share and huge potential. Had
they had a new CEO that wasn't the world's most obvious MS plant, they might
have been able to rescue themselves and get back to greatness.

I counted the MS takeover as being a done deal from the moment Elop was
announced, they took it over from the inside and destroyed it. I just wish I
knew why.

